# Rules? If you pay for IVF?



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
      I was wondering if anyone knew the answer to my query? 
If you as a couple decided to pay for IVF treatment are there any reasons that you can be turned down? Or is it a case of if your paying for it, so the rules are out the window? 
( as in age, weight cut offs etc) 
 Hope you can help 
Thanks xxx


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Bella,
I'm not eligible for treatment on NHS due to my weight, so assumed that if I paid for private I'd get treatment.  The first clinic I went to would still not treat my BMI, ive lost weight, but still not elligible for nhs or the first clinic, but I've found somewhere that was recommended by a friend and they accepted me, so I think different clinics must have different criteria.
Hope this helps.
Xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I think your right within reason.  But that clinics can still refuse you, some clinics will not take on more difficult cases (which you could be classes if your bmi is too high or your older) as the odds arnt good and there for it looks bad on their stistics.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

clinics can refuse outright, or accept you with conditions (eg using donor eggs, losing weight) or accept you as a patient. you're at their mercy really. they want to protect their statistics, but they also have a 'duty of care' ie they can't treat you if they have reason to believe doing so would do more harm than good. eg if they thought you were being co-erced into treatment, or if they felt it would be a bad idea with coexisting medical conditions. there is these days an 'assumption of treatment' ie the theory is they are supposed to find a reason not to, rather than need a reason to.. if you see what i mean. but they're still able to choose their list of reasons.


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks ladies for your responses, 
Olive18 did they base their no answer to just being over weight? This will probably be my problem! What do they want your BMI to be? ( I know nhs want it under 30) but do they have more leeway if your paying? And what did they accept you at olive? 
Gold bunny and coweyes thanks for your comments, I honestly thought there wud be no limitations really, as I was thinking its your own money but yeah I get that they wouldn't want their statistics to be affected! 
Thanks ladies x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

my clinic want bmi under 30, which i think is  fair since we get classed as overweight at 25+. i think mine is about 27 i don't seem able to lose any no matter what i try.


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is your clinic private or nhs goldbunny? X


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

My clinic have accepted me at 38, which is the highest they will go to.  We went to another clinic who said 35.  My weight yoyos so much, I've lost 3.5 stone and we just want to get on with it now.  It should just be "easy" to lose weight but I go through so many emotions, lose a lot, get depressed, comfort eat, put it back on.... That's why we decided that we would pay for treatment instead of waiting - it drives me crazy.  
I thought the same as you though - that if you're paying they'll accept any BMI, but it doesn't work like that unfortunately. It makes sense, but it's hard to hear when you expect it not to be an obstacle.
Do u mind me asking how much you need to lose? Xx


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey olive, my BMI when I started tests was 48!  
But that was a year ago and I've lost 3 stone so far, but I managed to get clomid with my BMI being 36.7 ( should have been 35) by talking the doctor in to it and arguing a little! But like you I just want to get on with it really and I was wondering what limitations they put on private patients if IVF is going to be the next step! 
But if I need to get my BMI below 30 to get it on the nhs I'd have to loose another 3-4 stone! 
Like you I'm a yoyo dieter, I do really well then take 2 steps back, 3 steps forward etc! I've got PCOS and I'm on metformin but it's just so easy to put weight on and sooooo bloody hard to get it off!  My DH is also not very helpful when it comes to trying to eat well, he's a takeaway, chocoholic and he doesn't mean to but it rubs off in me! I must keep trying hard then, I'm going through the tough time at the moment of not being able to do well diet wise, and we go on holiday in a week and a half so you always think what's the point, might aswell start again when we get back!  
Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Bella,

Congratulations on the weight loss, I can understand how you feel, it is hard.  I had a BMI of just over 34 and my private clinic refused me treatment, because when they tried to scan me they struggled to find one of my ovaries.  I had to get my BMI down to 32 in order to start treatment.

I would say to anyone who is over weight before treatment, really try to lose as much weight as you can.  I am really struggling now and I am only 25 weeks!  I was about 13st 7lb when I got my BFP and I am now nearly 15 stone.  I get really breathless easily and everything feels like hard work and I still have a long way to go.  I really am kicking myself now that I didn't get myself fitter and slimmer before, but I honestly didn't think we would be lucky for it to work again and just thought I could diet in the Summer.

Good luck and I wish you all the best.

Stacey
X


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Stacey, I must admit I'm a little worried about being overweight and pregnant, for the reasons you give but also I want people to notice that I'm pregnant and not just fat!  I'm continuing to lose weight at the moment, but I also think this could all move very quickly (consultant said I could be pregnant by may - please god I hope so) so I might not lose much more... I'm going to try and stay healthy though,so will take it all as it comes.  Great to read your success story on your signature. Xx

Bella, I think we were cut from the same mould, I'm just the same - and so is DH! It's really tough.  You've done really well though, keep that in your mind and your goal to have a baby, and once you've had a nice relaxing holiday you can get back on the wagon and lose more weight! Do you go to a slimming class?  
Are you planning to go private when you're back from your hols?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Omg i so agree, if you can loose weight then please try.


I was not over weight when i started treatment, but the combination of having to stay in London (thats were i had to have treatment) for a week and all the drugs made me put on quite a bit of weight.  Anyhow i am now 39 weeks pregnant and i have put on about 2 stone  and even with this i wander how others have coped esp if they have a high bmi before starting treatment.  I am so so swollen and my joints hurt due to having to carry around the extra weight. Obviously im just delighted to be pregnant but honestly i think it would be very very difficult if you were already over weight.  xxxxxx


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi again! 
Olive I've done low GI, as I knew this helps with PCOS, so mainly cut out white stuff like bread, pasta and rice and if I have any if those they're all brown or whole meal! I don't go to a slimming class but maybe I should for some inspiration! How did you manage to get the weight off? Well done by the way, it's a huge achievement! 
We were thinking of going privately towards the middle of the year if nothing had happened by then but I may just have to concentrate on the weight loss when I get back from my hols! 
Thanks for the info Stacey and coweyes, I'll keep working hard! And good luck with your pregnancies x
Bella xxx


----------



## pra79 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Olive,

I have a BMI of 36 and finding it really hard to lose weight. I have managed to bring it down to 36 from 38. Can you please suggest which clinic accepted you as the couple of clinics I went to in London informed me the cut off point is 35 for them?


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Bella, I've been to weight watchers, slimming world and also done slim fast. I have to keep changing to keep focused!
Pra - we are going through Birmingham Priory, hope this helps.  You've done brilliantly so far!


----------

